# 2015 Cruze LT backup camera doesn't work.



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Not every CRUZE has a Camera. My 2014 doesn't beep or warn, has a Camera. My Doctor just picked up a 2015 Malibu LTZ. No Camera but cool interior lighting. Your new CRUZE might have certain parts for a Camera without the optional available electronics. Same with the sensors, probably in my LT but not wired for my model. Seems that safety comes at a cost $$


----------



## JCrowe86 (May 6, 2016)

Well that just seems stupid. Install the camera but keep it disabled by software or a certain wiring harness unless you pay the extra $$$.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

JCrowe86 said:


> Well that just seems stupid. Install the camera but keep it disabled by software or a certain wiring harness unless you pay the extra $$$.


It's easier during production. The wiring and proper electronics are what you pay for, what you believe is a camera might just be the outer lens with no 'guts' inside it?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Not all Cruzes come with a backup camera, but I'm not aware of a "dummy" housing. 

Pop open the glove compartment. Inside the door, you'll see a list of RPO codes. Check for the code UVC. If it has it, it should have a backup camera. If the car has less than 36,000 miles, it's still covered by the bumper to bumper warranty - take it to a dealer.

If I had to guess, the display may not switch if the radio doesn't see a video signal - so if the camera fails or becomes unplugged for any reason, it won't switch to a blank screen.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Everything is Ala Carte with Chevrolet. Some great reading can be found here:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-g...oking-put-backup-camera-2015-chevy-cruze.html


----------



## Karik06 (May 19, 2015)

Look on the setting on the radio, mine has an option to turn the back up can off!


----------

